# serçe



## FlyingBird

What does 'serçe' mean?

Why it is 'serçe parmak' which is translated as 'little finger' instead of 'küçük parmak'?

Can someone please explain meaning of this word i would be very grateful 

çok teşekkürler


----------



## ancalimon

serçe: sparrow (bird)


----------



## shafaq

FlyingBird said:


> Why it is 'serçe parmak' which is translated as 'little finger' instead of 'küçük parmak'?


It is just an analogy... Because "*ser*(head)+*çe*(dimuniatin suffix) is a Persian combined word means "little head(ed)".


----------



## ancalimon

serçe is a Proto-Turkic word.

http://starling.rinet.ru/cgi-bin/re...ny=&method_any=substring&sort=proto&ic_any=on

Of course it is possible that ser comes from Persian but it's not clear.


----------



## FlyingBird

ancalimon said:


> serçe: sparrow (bird)


İf 'serçe' mean 'sparrow' than what does it have with little finger'?


----------



## ancalimon

FlyingBird said:


> İf 'serçe' mean 'sparrow' than what does it have with little finger'?



There are some explanations that I found.

One suggests that it's related with the ProtoTurkic verb *ser- meaning "to endure, be patient, lazy, to linger, immobile, loose, free" (which is also probably related with the word sarhoş meaning drunk). I think the connection is that our little fingers on both our hands and feet are the weakest finger and it's a bit loose and immobile.

The span between our index finger and big finger is also called *sere in Proto-Turkic.


----------



## FlyingBird

ancalimon said:


> There are some explanations that I found.
> 
> One suggests that it's related with the ProtoTurkic verb *ser- meaning "to endure, be patient, lazy, to linger, immobile, loose, free" (which is also probably related with the word sarhoş meaning drunk). I think the connection is that our little fingers on both our hands and feet are the weakest finger and it's a bit loose and immobile.
> 
> The span between our index finger and big finger is also called *sere in Proto-Turkic.


Tamam, cevapladığınız için teşekkürler


----------

